# BSG in the program guide (4/4), but Season Pass not picking it up yet...



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Yeah, it's two weeks out, but something to keep an eye on...


----------



## NCC2893 (Mar 4, 2007)

You might want to check to see if you have a conflict. My Series 3 is showing it as set up to record.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's also possible that it just showed up in the Guide Data on your unit. It takes a few hours for the processing of the Season Passes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I set a new pass when I knew it was on for First run and it picked it up properly for Friday the 4th.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Weird, my DTiVo doesn't show a new episode on 4/4. Just the old episodes and 2 "To Be Announced" slots.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Check 10 PM for the SciFi channel. Maybe it is one of the To be announced spots.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's also possible that it just showed up in the Guide Data on your unit. It takes a few hours for the processing of the Season Passes.


This must've been the issue - the next day, it showed in my To Do list. Can't wait!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a marathon on Friday ...


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine is picking up fine.... I think it just took time for the Program Guide Data to update...


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

windracer said:


> Looks like a marathon on Friday ...


Sci-Fi is showing the last half of Season 3 beginning Monday 3/31 - 2 eps per night (1:00AM & 2:00AM) starting with "Taking a Break From All Your Worries". They finish up 4/3 with both Crossroads parts.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

I've got "He that Believeth in Me", Season Premiere, 4/4 10pm. Weird though --it shows the Episode Number as 40*3*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Razor was 401 and 402.


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

Any reason these wouldn't eventually wind up on UHD in HiDef?

Of course, I'd better record the SciFi ones anyway in case Directv moves UHD to MPEG4 by then.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

msiple said:


> Any reason these wouldn't eventually wind up on UHD in HiDef?


UniversalHD just finished airing Season 1, and appear to be taking a break. They're putting Firefly back on in the BSG Saturday night timeslot. I'm hoping once Firefly runs its course they pick up with Season 2 (I'm a new viewer trying to watch through in order in HD, and we don't get SciFi HD yet).


----------



## tivolovr (Feb 8, 2001)

I noticed that the new 4/11 BSG is airing at 11 pm ET on Sci Fi with the 10 o'clock a rerun of ep 403 "He that Believeth in Me". Seems odd to premier a new ep that late. Is this correct?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ep 403 _is_ the premier. "Razor" was episodes 401 and 402.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He's talking about 4/11, not 4/4.

I think he's picking up the SECOND showings on 4/11, not the first. They rerun their Friday night block immediately after it ends.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I now have SciFi Channel HD, but no TiVo Guide for the channel. How long will it take TiVo to update the guide data?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Johncv said:


> I now have SciFi Channel HD, but no TiVo Guide for the channel. How long will it take TiVo to update the guide data?


It was a good month before I got Guide Data for Sci-Fi HD. Very frustrating, although at least it was in December/January when nothing much was airing. It depends on how long it takes your cable provider to let whoever does the data (is it still Tribune?) know that they have the channel now. I hope yours is more competent than mine!


----------

